# Sericea lespedeza



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

I have loads of this stuff on a farm in CRP and it has recently bloomed. I have yet to see a bee on it. I was happy to see your post with it in the title- I thought you were going to have the answer! 

On a side note I don't see much good in this stuff other then erosion control-- cows don't really 'love it' and it gets to stemmy for good hay


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that's what I've here. Been trying to figure out what this was. 

http://inlinethumb15.webshots.com/40846/2721330260103391520S600x600Q85.jpg

http://inlinethumb28.webshots.com/42907/2347174160103391520S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Quail love it.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Seicea lespedeza*

My brother has alot of it on his 70 acres.I have 5 hives on him and had never seen a bee on it and have heard other beekeepers say they don!t work it.Well last year [2007]my brother called me and said he was mowing this stuff out from between his tame blackberries and the bees were all over it.I thought he was pulling my leg so I went up there the next day [60 miles]to work them and he was right,they were all over it all day long.I had never seen them working it before and I never seen a bee on it this year?You never know.It is very evasive and gets a hard stem,cattle won!t eat it then.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

The roadsides are covered with sericea around these parts. It seems like some years the bees work it heavy and some years they do not work it at all. I noticed in 2006 it was covered with bees. Last year I did not see any bees on it nor have I seen any this year. 
I suppose the weather plays a part.


----------

